# Under the table dust collection



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm interested in getting my first router table. I'd like to have some under-the-table dust collection for operations like dadoes and grooves and joinery like making box joints and dovetails with a jig where the fence-mounted dust port is of little use.

I've seen four options thus far:
1) Incra CleanSweep downdraft box. Looks great in their video. However: you are supposed to use it with their rings which have been slotted to improve airflow. Which is a clever idea. But that means buying their plate or lift, whereas I think I could get more for my money elsewhere.

2) Rockler has a similar product, called the Dust Bucket, with no mention of the need for slotted rings. So I'm left wondering whether that feature is necessary or not. Is Incra over-engineering it? Or has Rockler not actually thought it all the way through.

3) A router with a dust collection port built in. My choice would probably be the Triton MOF001. But does this feature actually work?

4) A dust collection bag, which I guess would have to be adapted to fit a router table.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a dust collection option from Lee Valley meant for their steel table top. Veritas® Magnetic Dust Chute - Lee Valley Tools
This is one from Grizzly. There's a 2 1/2" hose sticking out the back of the fence in the 3rd picture. Grizzly.com
Woodpecker's setup. You can see the hose connection behind the fence. Grizzly.com
Grizzly's starter router table and fence. If you look through the pics you'll see where the dust pickup is. Grizzly.com

I'm sure there are other examples of the same thing but the point is they all put it in the fence because it works well there. Its true that none of them will work for dadoes and grooves. If you plan on doing dadoes and grooves you should keep in mind that the size of piece you'll be able to do this on will be limited by the size of your table. In other words, you won't be able to do a very large piece like bookcase sides. There are 2 very good dado and grooving jigs that have been posted on the forum for doing them handheld, one uses guide bushings and the other doesn't. In those cases, hooking up some DC to the router is nice.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you're a sucker for paying high prices for something you could make, .......
Build a box under the table and connect a hose to it.


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you Chuck but I am specifically interested in UNDER the table options.


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Axl, yes, I can build a box...still outstanding, however, is the question of whether the rings that Incra offers, with the slots for increasing air flow, are necessary for the box to actually work.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Harvey, it should work with out the Incra inserts, but the only place for dust to go is thru the hole arond the bit. The smaller that is, the more the extra holes will help.

Some will tell you that under table DC is not needed, but if you are cutting dadoes, fence based DC is useless. For edge routing, good fence based will get most of the dust.

Many routers have dust collection adapters that work quite well, also. Still for edge routing in a table. fence DC probably is better. The inserts with holes would improve DC that way as well.

Over engineering? No. Do you need it? Depends on your use, and how effective DC you want!

Hope this helps make it clearer than mud!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I was running just the 2-1/2" hose off my fence, then built a box with an access door for the underside. With my 1-1/2" connected to the top, the system did a fair job of pulling chips and dust. After I installed the box, I have almost no dust at all. The box even seems to help pull sawdust away from the router.

Obviously, if you are going to install a box, bit changes become a consideration. I have a lift, so that's not an issue.


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Dejure, are you using a shop vac or a dust collector?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Harvey I built a box under my RT that uses a 4" hose from the dust collector and have a 1 1/2" hose from the shop vac for the fence. It looks to work as well as the Incra system and Rocklers box. I use the smallest ring possible on the plate dictated by the bit being used. I would imagine Incra's various slotted inserts would help some but would not be a big difference to my set up using the phenolic plate from MLCS MLCS Router Accessories 1

I do not have a router lift. My table has hinges on the back side and is lifted in the front and braced up by hinged legs when changing bits.

I couldn't see what equipment and tools you have so unless you currently have a dust collector you would have to way that investment against using a broom and dust pan for a little while


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 2 tables with the Incra Magna Lock plates, one with a Triton TRA001 and another with a Milwaukee 3.5 HP router.
I have used the non slotted rings for a long time and recently purchased the slotted ring set.
The difference is amazing, especially when routing dados. The sawdust is captured as the stock leaves the bit, no dust rooster-tailing off the table.
I use the Peachtree Dust Bucket instead of the Incra because I already had it,


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

KenM said:


> ..............................
> I have used the non slotted rings for a long time and recently purchased the slotted ring set.
> The difference is amazing, especially when routing dados. The sawdust is captured as the stock leaves the bit, no dust rooster-tailing off the table.
> I use the Peachtree Dust Bucket instead of the Incra because I already had it,


good to know


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Indeed. Thanks.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

3) A router with a dust collection port built in. My choice would probably be the Triton MOF001. But does this feature actually work?


I have the Triton permanently mounted in my router table and rely exclusively on the built-in dust port on the router base. Keep in mind the port is Shop-vac size. It works well enough for my needs. Depends very much on the bit and the amount of clearance between bit and plate. Generally I guess it catches about 75% of dust. Anyone with allergies might want better.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm using a dust collector pulling off two 2-1/2" shop vac hoses. I could have gone back to a four inch on the box, but this does so well there is no reason to.

For the box, I used some of the flexible vinyl left over from a shower surround install I did for a friend. It allowed me to make the box bottom round.

I'm an hour from civilization and days from an internet order, so, because I had to rely on parts I had available, the port is not at the bottom, which would have been ideal.




Harvey Dunn said:


> Dejure, are you using a shop vac or a dust collector?


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Wood Chip, are you using the shop vac as your power plant? Or are you using a dust collector?


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

KenM said:


> I have 2 tables with the Incra Magna Lock plates, one with a Triton TRA001 and another with a Milwaukee 3.5 HP router.
> I have used the non slotted rings for a long time and recently purchased the slotted ring set.
> The difference is amazing, especially when routing dados. The sawdust is captured as the stock leaves the bit, no dust rooster-tailing off the table.
> I use the Peachtree Dust Bucket instead of the Incra because I already had it,


Ken,

Do you use the Triton with the Dust Bucket, or just the Milwaukee?

I just got a Triton TRA001 and want to mount it to a table. I'm hoping that using an Incra plate with the CleanSweep MagnaLOCK rings, the Triton's integral dust shroud will be sufficient without the use of a dust collection enclosure. Will that provide sufficient downdraft?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The Triton dust shroud is VERY effective when using hand held. I would assume it has the same result under a table, after all that is what it was designed to do.


----------



## spowers[ (Apr 10, 2010)

Harvey Dunn said:


> Axl, yes, I can build a box...still outstanding, however, is the question of whether the rings that Incra offers, with the slots for increasing air flow, are necessary for the box to actually work.


The rings that Incra offers work great. However, you could put your own holes in a phenolic insert if you so wished to enhance dust pickup. Build a box below the table to your specifications (and your routers!), add a port of whatever size you want, and you are all set. Below table dust collection is the way to go!


----------



## spowers[ (Apr 10, 2010)

Have the Incra system with clean sweep rings. Below is a dust bucket adapted to a 6 inch hose fitting. Hands down the best system for dust extraction I have ever seen. Effortless to adjust, and extremely effective at collection. Not necessary to use collection at the fence irregardless of edge or dado/dovetail type cuts.


----------

